
China Expands Surveillance of Sewage to Police Illegal Drug Use - craftyguy
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/china-expands-surveillance-of-sewage-to-police-illegal-drug-use/
======
Sami_Lehtinen
Dupe, discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17546979](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17546979)

